# Central MA Elm Work - 1 Tree - One Time Job



## PinkFloydEffect (Jun 14, 2012)

*We have a job for someone with Elm experience, this large, rare, Camperdown Elm needs some work in Gardner MA 01440. Needs minor pruning but will require a bucket, main concerns are leaf miners, trunk borers, and Dutch Elm Disease so we would like to have it injected/sprayed/drenched for all three threats. If anyone is interested in the job contact Nate @ 978-895-7376 this tree is very historic and is on original town mansion property:*











*This is when the tree was planted in the early 1900s/late 1800's it's hard to see it since the house behind it is screwing with the black and white contrast, the original Heywood Mansion is seen on the left where the pool currently is located today:*






*It was featured in the newspaper at some point decades ago because the mansion is gone in this photo:*


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 15, 2012)

Why would you need a bucket?


----------



## treeslayer (Jun 15, 2012)

jeez, todd, why would you NOT want a bucket?............:msp_confused:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jun 15, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> Why would you need a bucket?



Because I'll be damned if someone thinks they are going to use spirrs on my tree, the angles are too hard to climb; fine pruning. Any takers??


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 15, 2012)

$500 + I will require an .oz of the premium buddness that you possess.:cat:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jun 15, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> $500 + I will require an .oz of the premium buddness that you possess.:cat:



Does this include all 3 treatments and the pruning? Are we talking about what I think we are talking about? lol


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 15, 2012)

oh darn, I forgot about the treatments, my memory aint what it used to be .......


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jun 15, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> oh darn, I forgot about the treatments, my memory aint what it used to be .......



Main goal is treatments (leaf miners & mites), may or may not have trunk borers...the flux might just be a heartwood infection and all I can do is insert a plastic pipe to releave the pressure and save the bark. Lay up on those premium buds lmao

In all seriousness though, this guy would PROBABLY have no problem throwing half a grand at this tree it is extremely historic to our town/city.


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 15, 2012)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Because I'll be damned if someone thinks they are going to use spirrs on my tree, the angles are too hard to climb; fine pruning. Any takers??



looks like an easy enough climb to me no spurs a little hand saw here a little pole saw there... any tree can be climbed its only a matter of how good you are:msp_tongue:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not very good lol I have decided to take on this job myself, I will rent a boom lift work platform for the day @ $200. The leaf miners and borers can be done with the systemic drench I used on a previous Camperdown (Bonide; Imidacloprid) although I will probably go with a different brand Imidacloprid then Bonide I've seen good results with it though. The only thing I will need done is the DED injection which I will most likely go with Arbotect or an annual Alamo, I'm not licensed but the injection equipment can't be that difficult to build at the hardware store (for the most part at least).


----------

